
Show HN: ClearPrice.co – Glassdoor for SaaS Pricing - theseanz
https://clearprice.co
======
theseanz
I spent a few years running my own startup and helping get another startup
going as one of the first employees (we went from 3 employees to almost 40). A
lot of my time went into finding pricing for various services, which is a huge
waste when there's so much to do at an early stage or growing startup. I
didn't want to spend time on demos and phone calls just to find out it was out
of my budget.

ClearPrice will let you know right way whether or not it's worth using that
time talking to a salesperson or going through a demo. You'll also know if
you're paying a fair price for the service you're getting by letting you see
what other companies your size are paying.

